# Lecteur de newsgroup !...



## ShuttleX (5 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

je cherche un programme freeware pour aller sur des newsgroups avec possibilité de decoder des fichiers binaries. 

Merci


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2004)

J'aime bien Halime.


----------



## clampin (5 Juin 2004)

moi je préfèrre le vieux macsoup


----------



## photo42 (16 Juin 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> moi je préfèrre le vieux macsoup



salut, 

Ok pour macsoup, mais y a t'il une version Mac OS-X et où la trouver svp ? merci


----------



## clampin (16 Juin 2004)

photo42 a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> Ok pour macsoup, mais y a t'il une version Mac OS-X et où la trouver svp ? merci


 il est disponible ici -> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15499


----------



## Bernard53 (16 Juin 2004)

Le site de MacSOUP.

 Salutations.


----------



## photo42 (4 Juillet 2004)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> il est disponible ici -> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15499


 Désolé pour le retard à répondre, merci de l'information


----------



## clampin (4 Juillet 2004)

photo42 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour le retard à répondre, merci de l'information



Pas grave


----------



## Bilbo (5 Juillet 2004)

On n'y pense jamais, mais Mozilla ou Thunderbird sont de bons lecteurs de news. Pour les versions françaises, c'est là.

À+


----------



## minime (5 Juillet 2004)

Et Unison de Panic Inc. (pas un freeware, mais bon hein).


----------



## Forenheit (5 Juillet 2004)

j'utilise unison. Très bien, bonne ergonomie.

Dommage qu'il plante régulièrement


----------



## Delgesu (6 Juillet 2004)

Je viens d'installer MacSOUP, j'ai réussi à télécharger les newsgroups de chez Free; à présent j'ai la liste de ces groupes, mais comment en ouvrir un qui m'intéresse?? J'ai beau cliquer dessus, rien à faire, rien ne se passe !!! Ciel, comment faire ?


----------



## Hector (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Si vous avez réussi à obtenir toute la liste des Newsgroup, vous avez fait le plus dur. 
Vous devez maintenant dérouler le menu SPECIAL et choisir la deuxième ligne: New Newsgroup...
Cela ouvre une fenêtre qui vous permettra de désigner les groupes qui vous intéressent.
Vous auriez pu y arriver en tapant directement:«Pomme K» (sans les guillemets)
La première ligne de la fenêtre vous permettra de taper le nom du groupe, par exemple: «fr.rec.bricolage» ou bien «fr.rec.tv.satellite etc...(sans les guillemets). Le reste va de soit.
Vous recommencer SPECIAL autant de fois que vous avez de groupes à rajouter.
Quand vous aurez tout vos groupes vous faites:«pomme K» vous cochez les options qui vous intéressent et ENTER.
En échange je vous demande  de m'indiquer comment vous avez paramétré votre MacSoup.
Je viens de passer à Leopard Snow et j'ai dû recharger MacSoup. Je dois avouer à ma grande honte que je ne sais plus le paramétrer. (La dernière fois c'était il y a longtemps). Je crois que ça se passe dans la ligne préférences et ensuite sur les rubriques «accounts» et «server».
Qu'avez vous donc écrit dans ces fenêtres pour que ça marche? 
Amusez-vous bien et merci d'avance.


----------

